# Hub torque?



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Bent a tie rod really bad and the wheel cut and snapped a stud and part of the hub off. Made me mad too because I wasnt even riding hard. Anyways. I can't get a tie rod kit in before Marengo so I bent my tie rod out and went to a machine shop and got a stainless steel sleeve made for it. Should be good for now. Anyways my question is the castle nut on the front axle. I think it's a 27mm, does it have to be torqued specifically? I thought maybe so but wasnt sure, if so what does it need to be torqued to? Thanks


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

just get it tight and put a cotter key through it so it doesnt back off


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Cheater pipe tight!!!! I make it up with an impact.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I didn't retorque mine. but like states above, it took a cheater pipe to get it off, it needs a cheater pipe to put it on. Just make it good and tight and pin it like Tonka said, you'll be fine. I know it feels like a couple hundred ft lbs to break it, lol.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Lol yeah I borrowed a buddy's snap on cordless impact. Thing is nice. Ill be back running tommorow. Thanks guys


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Just in case you feel like going by the book, the fronts are 145 ftlbs and the rears are 195.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

Thank you sir


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

You need to get yourself some asr tie rods with the heim joints and dust boots. They are some tough sob.


----------

